# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Roda dovodi Tigrove u Zagreb i Rijeku

## emily

*RODA dovodi Tigrove na* *12. Human Rights Film Festival* 
Prateći istinitu priču 24-godišnjeg pakistanca Syeda Aamira Raze, prodavača zaposlenog u velikoj korporaciji, u filmu nazvanoj Lasta, Tanović raskrinkava praksu (kršitelj koda)a koja već desetljećima uzrokuje smrti djece u najsiromašnijim zemljama svijeta.

Mladi Pakistanac se kao trgovac mliječnim formulama uspinje na korporativnoj ljestvici sve dok mu jedan liječnik na njegovo pitanje o tome zašto djeca umiru u siromašnim mjestima i onima gdje je voda nečista, jasno odgovara: „Zbog ljudi poput vas.” 
Mladi Syed Aamir Raza tada shvaća da je on, kao i brojni zaposlenici kompanija koje agresivno nude mliječne formule zdravstvenom osoblju, uvjeravajući ih u superiornost tog proizvoda, suodgovoran za smrt nedojene djece u njegovoj zemlji. Protagonist daje otkaz i kreće u borbu za istinu u kojoj ga podržava IBFAN (International Baby Food Action Network), svjetska mreža organizacija i pojedinaca koji štite majke i djecu od agresivnog marketinga industrije dječje formule, a čija je članica i RODA.

Iako se ovaj događaj zbiva u Pakistanu, priča je, na žalost, univerzalna. Industrija mliječnih formula, stavljajući profit na prvo mjesto, odgovorna je za smrt preko 800.000 djece godišnje u zemljama trećega svijeta (Izvor: SZO).
Marketinške prakse na koje Raza upozorava opisane su 1999. godine u knjizi Milking Profits. Nakon prijetnji njemu i njegovoj obitelji, Syed Aamir Raza prisiljen je izbjeći iz Pakistana, žrtvujući u svojoj 17-godišnjoj borbi s (kršitelj koda)om sve. Danas živi u Kanadi gdje radi kao taksist.

Tanović, režiser i ko-scenarist (uz Andyja Patersona), ovog hrabrog i angažiranog filma, od 2006. godine tražio je producente koji će se usuditi uložiti u film koji otvoreno govori o neetičnim marketinškim metodama tvrtke koja u utrci za profit ne bira žrtve.
Film je premijeru imao 8. rujna 2014. na Toronto International Film Festivalu (TIFF), a na 62. Međunarodnom filmskom festivalu u San Sebastianu u Španjolskoj dobio je Nagradu za altruizam - nagradu koja se dodjeljuje filmu koji promiče i naglašava ljudske vrijednosti koje pokreću pojedince na solidarnost i žrtvovanje za dobrobit drugih.

Film će se na Human Rights Film Festivalu prikazati:

*u Rijeci u petak 12. 12. u 21h u Art-kinu Croatia*
*u Zagrebu u subotu 13.12. u 18 sati u Kinu Europa.*

Ulaz na projekcije je besplatan, ali svojom donacijom možete pomoći dovođenju Tigrova 


Vidimo se na projekciji  :Very Happy:

----------


## BusyBee

Pročitajte i izvrstan članak Dragana Rubeše na temu Tigrova:
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/tigrovi-tigers

----------


## ivarica

u članku se pojavljuje par grešaka,

1) Međunarodni pravilnik o reklamiranju nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko nije donešen 1977. nego 1981. godine
(porazno je da dokument star 34 godine naše vlade još nisu implementirale u zakone)

2) Radnja filma događa se u Pakistanu, ne u Indiji - u Indiji je film samo sniman

i 3) iako je autor (ili urednik) u tekstu izbjegao to spomenuti - toliko spominjana multinacionalka je - (kršitelj koda)

----------


## ivarica

ali tekst je stvarno sjajan, ko da je rodu pitao
(ok, da je pitao, izostale bi ove greskice LOL)

----------


## seni

svaka cast rodi
svaka cast tanovicu

----------


## marijanada

> u članku se pojavljuje par grešaka,
> 
> 1) Međunarodni pravilnik o reklamiranju nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko nije donešen 1977. nego 1981. godine
> (porazno je da dokument star 34 godine naše vlade još nisu implementirale u zakone)
> 
> 2) Radnja filma događa se u Pakistanu, ne u Indiji - u Indiji je film samo sniman
> 
> i 3) iako je autor (ili urednik) u tekstu izbjegao to spomenuti - toliko spominjana multinacionalka je - (*kršitelj koda*)


riječ je o N*E*S*T*L*E, jeli tako?

----------


## ivarica

Ups zaboravila ja na pravila lol

Da
uskoro ide nas tekst s više info

----------


## jelena.O

link   

*RODA dovodi Tigrove na 12. Human Rights Film Festival 

ne valja*

----------


## emily

> link   
> 
> *RODA dovodi Tigrove na 12. Human Rights Film Festival 
> 
> ne valja*


ispravak:
Roda dovodi Tigrove na 12. Human Rights Film Festival


evo linka na cijeli tekst na portalu
Roda dovodi Tigrove u Zagreb

----------


## emily

Znate li sto je Tigrometar?

----------


## emily

Zašto trebamo donaciju za Tigrove

Rast Tigrometra mozete pratiti na naslovnici rodinog portala, s desne strane
 :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Biljezim, uplatim sutra.

----------


## emily

Kad je Danis Tanović 2006. godine prvi put čuo istinitu priču koja će kasnije rezultirati filmom Tigrovi, njegova je prva reakcija bila da odmah mora krenuti put Pakistana. 
S koscenaristom, Andyjem Patersonom, obišao je bolnice u Lahoreu i Si-alkotu i dobio odgovor: taktika je možda promijenjena, no problem je ostao.
Pročitajte cijelu priču o nastanku filma 
Kako je nastala priča

Kupnjom virtualne ulaznice pomozite dovesti Tigrove u Hrvatsku.

----------


## Nera

Uplatim danas.

----------


## ivarica

Jeste gledale?

----------

